# Suck It, iPod: Meet the King of Geeky Portable Audio Devices



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

A mere $790, it better stomp the ipod

http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_hifiman


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I like this one better and it's about 600$ cheaper ,read the features on this 200$ masterpiece.

http://www.cowonglobal.com/

http://www.google.com/products/cata...duct_catalog_result&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CC


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Specs for the HM 801
http://www.hifiman.us/products/?pid=71

Features:

Modular Design: Modular Amplifier Bay (Named GanQi Bay) and 14.8 volt Lithium Polymer Battery Bay
Memory: SDHC Card
Volume control: ALPS Analog Attenuator
DAC function: Coaxial (16bit 44.1kHz to 24bit 96kHz) , USB DAC (16bit 48kHz)
DAC Chip: Burr-Brown PCM1704; 
Op-Amp: OPA627 Exchangeable Module Battery
Charger and External Power supply: External Power supply also acts as a bettery charger and can deliver Hi-Fi grade sound quality even while charging.

Specifications:

Weight: about 260g (Main Body), about 2000g (include packing box and accessory)
Size: 114 mm *78mm * 25.5 mm or 4.49 * 3.07 * 1.00 Inch
Output: Headphone out; Line out
Battery Life: 7 to 8 hours (Depending upon which Modular Amplifier board is mounted)
Music Format Support:
APE Fast、Normal、High Mode
AAC 16K-320Kbps
FLAC lossless VBR 16bit and 24bit
WMA 8-355kbps
OGG Quality 0-Quality 10
WAV PCM,MS-ADPCM,IMA-ADPCM
MP3(VBR) 8-320Kbps

Comes with:

Lithium ion polymer battery; 
Charger/External Power Supply (110-240VAC, 50-60 Hz); 
USB cable; 
RCA-to-Mini adapter for digital coaxial input.

I cannot find any useful Specs for the Cowon O2.

.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archives/2009/01/cowon-o2-review.php

Quick Look
Capacities: 8, 16, 32 GB Flash Memory + SDHC slot
Screen: 4.3" 480 x 272 WQVGA TFT
Size: 119.5 x 73.4 x 18.0 mm
Weight: 205 g
Supported Video Containers: AVI, WMV, ASF, MP4, Matroska (MKV), OGM, MPG/MPEG, DAT, MTV
Supported Video Codecs: DivX 3.11/4/5/6, XviD, MPEG-4 SP/ASP, WMV 9/8/7, H.264, M-JPEG, MPEG 1
Supported Video Resolution: Max. 1280 x 720 px, 30 fps (720p)
Supported subtitles: SMI (Color Tag), SRT, SUB (Text Type), DivX Bitmap
Supported Audio Codecs: MP1/2/3, WMA, AC3, AAC, FLAC, OGG Vorbis, OGG FLAC, Apple Lossless (ALAC), True Audio, Monkey's Audio (APE), MusePack (MPC), WavPack, G.726, PCM/WAV
Supported Audio Resolution: Max. 24bit, 96kHz
Sound Enhancements: BBE, M3B, MP, 3D Surround, 10-band pseudo-parametric EQ
Supported Image Formats: JPG, GIF, PNG, TIF, BMP, RAW
Transfer Mode: MSC
User Interface: Touch screen and tactile buttons
Other Features: SDHC slot, TV-out, mono speaker, SDK available (user created applications), text reader, image viewer, pitch compensation, voice recorder, timer/alarm, Korean-English dictionary (optional download)

I like this thing allot 200$ is awesome ,slot expandable memory and according to all the reviews and other info iv read in the past cowon worked really hard on the battery!!! ,forgot how many hours but it was allot. DVD player with TV cables AM-FM wifi


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting that, now the only question is the quality of the electronics, and warranty.

Great price for what you get though.

.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mumbodog said:


> Thanks for posting that, now the only question is the quality of the electronics, and warranty.
> 
> Great price for what you get though.
> 
> .


It's been around long enough i think. It's not new and they have better more pricey models but this one is the most popular ,it's the one i'm gonna buy when ever my ipod breaks.

I have a ipod video 30G and id hate it but it's the only real player i own ,it's got dents/scratches ,screen is all messed up with dying pixels ,battery sucks and the disk vibrates you can feel it. It's hopefully gonna break soon...

I got rockbox firmware on it just for FLAC ,it works what can i say.

I like cowons style ,no moving parts/easily upgradeable storage/support allot of formates and simple looking but i hate touch screens.

The only draw back i see in it is touch screen and NO EASILY UPGRADEABLE BATTERY!!!

None of the expensive players support rechargeable bat compartments ,i wan't to see a player that takes 1-2 AAA.


----------

